# Apple TV et Ampli Marantz



## Tantamelie (15 Février 2014)

Je voudrais connecter mon Apple TV à un ampli Marantz PM6005 via un cable optique s/pdif .. 
La connectique le permet .. mais le Dac de mon ampli va t il reconnaitre le format audio de sortie de l'Apple TV ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2014)

bonsoir à toi aussi 

je ne connais pas cet ampli, mais je suis connecté en optique à un Yamaha (et précédemment à un sony et un onkyo)

je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas

de rien 

bonne soirée


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2014)

Va sur le site de Marantz :
Marantz FR | PM6005

Consulte la documentation, notamment le PDF mode d'emploi.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2014)

La connectique est standard, donc il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai un ampli Rotel et ça marche au poil avec mon Apple TV.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2014)

encore un membre fantôme :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2014)

C'était juste pour dire que j'avais un ampli Rotel.


----------

